# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  HGH from South America

## Aristimuqoh

Pharmaceutical Name: Somatotrophin
Available Doses: 2,3,4,10,12,16,24,72 IU vials for subcutaneous injection
Saizen 4 iu's vial by Serono

----------


## Seajackal

Cool bro! Thanks for sharing the pic.

----------


## MichaelCC

Good pictures bro, I'm very surprised because of too many available Doses. I've never seen any HGH wich is producing in so many different presentations. But I think, it's good idea to do it this way.

----------


## ajfina

u guys have any idea how much in $xxxxx is bolivares NOTHING , is around $xxxxx buck here

----------


## Aristimuqoh

Sorry Ajfina, that was old price.....

----------


## Seajackal

Please, don't post prices openly, bros Thanks!

----------


## PGBOO

Have you done any yet? Let me know asap. Real stuff alright, the best I think. Saizen is fricken sensitive. The pictures you show look like the powder may be a tad denatured. Jan/2001? That's along time for saizen. The powder in mine was barrelled. Try checking with serono? Good luck-pgboo

----------


## Aristimuqoh

Sorry Bro's I have posted an old pic, this is the new version of Saizen, BTW the best HGH I have taken....

----------


## PGBOO

That's alot cleaner! Wish I could afford it. Sure feel it QUICK! What were your lotto numbers anyway? Good luck-pgboo

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks again for sharing your pics Arist!

----------

